# Motherboard Issue



## martint (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello, I have the AsRock 939Dual-SATA2 motherboard.
I just changed my power supply cause my old one stopped working.

Now, when I boot up my computer, I get this message.

AMIBios © 2005 American Mega trends, Inc.
939Dual-SATA2 BIOS P1.50
CPU : AMD Athlon  64 Processor 3000+ (64bit supported)
Speed : 1.80GHz

Press F2 to run Setup
Press F11 for Boot Menu
Single-Channel Memory Mode 




© American Megatrends, Inc
62-150-00.....(bunch of numbers, i think its the serial or something)
6b38


I press F2 and F11 but nothing happens.

I am still under warrenty, so I hope there is a way to fix it.


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Morning martint, that problem sounds nasty.
It is possible that you are using a USB keyboard which will not be operative at that point.

If this is the case try a PS-2 keyboard, if F2 or F11 don't work with it, try ctrl + alt + del keys all pressed together and that should initiate a reboot.
If that doesn't work get the thing straight back to the warrantor.

It is interesting that you are receiving that message, it shouldn't happen unless memory or something has been changed in your machine.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## martint (Dec 29, 2005)

thx for the reply
well Ctrl Alt Dlt dont work.

Tried with a new keyboard...same problem.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

try reseating everything...you may have bumped something loose installing the PSU


----------



## Rumpo-Stiltskin (May 9, 2006)

Odd.
There's usually some kind of associated error message (I would have said keyboard also  ).

After happyrck's suggestion you could try a BIOS reset (refer to the motherboard manual).


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Evening All, it is possible that the previous PSU has taken something else with it to the happy hunting grounds.
In that a PS/2 keyboard won't work I would be suspicious there is other damage possibly M/B.
I think it is time to return it.
qldit.


----------



## Rumpo-Stiltskin (May 9, 2006)

It's a good possibility, but there's still some stuff to try yet.
Best to let the O.P. come back with his most recent findings.......


----------



## pr1mate (Oct 16, 2006)

AM2NF3-VSTA (ASRock) Motherboard
512MB DDRII 533MHZ RAM
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
GEForce Graphics Card 

No other hardware installed at present. 

Wow after long searching I find somebody with an identical problem to me. I recently decided to upgrade my PC. Purchased all the above minus the graphics card including a PSU with 450W max Power.

When attempting to boot I recieve the exact same message.

I have tried the following:

1. Reseting CMOS, including removing battery and power lead.
2. Checking individual hardware items.
2.a. Graphics card works in old system FINE
2.b. PSU FINE - hooked up old motherboard / hardware and it worked fine.

That leaves the CPU / RAM and motherboard.

3. Repeatedly reseated the CPU / RAM appears ok.

I purchased another 512MB stick of RAM thinking I could replace it with the existing one and test that out but alas the boy in the shop handed me DDR not DDRII (will have to wait until I go back into town to swap!)

I suspect the RAM. The POST details the CPU info but no RAM test. Might this be where the problem lies?

Also, I have occasionally F2'd into the BIOS only for it to crash and drop to a black screen after a short time.

Your thoughts please


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It would seem that you have done all the testing you can. Since it is still under warranty, return the board. If possible see if you can go with a quality mfg; asrock boards are the "Budget" line of asus. They are designed by asus, however the actual mfg is done by ecs. Asus will not even put their own name on it; that should tell you about the quality.


----------



## pr1mate (Oct 16, 2006)

sorry, please explain what you mean by motherboard MFG?

ta


----------



## nickyboy29 (Sep 25, 2006)

manufacturer


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Morning pr1mate, the reference MFG is for "Manufacturer" or "Manufacturing"
CJD is alluding to "you get what you pay for" kind of thing, and it would appear you are not doing all that well with that particular branded? item.
Cheers, qldit.


----------



## python911 (Oct 14, 2006)

MFG is an abbreviation for ManuFacturinG. Return the board. It's not worth the hassle if it's under warranty. It's not your problem if it doesnt work when it's warranty. You might even get a better board or one with a more up-to-date bios if you're lucky


----------



## pr1mate (Oct 16, 2006)

simple is as simple does! Thanks

Something else I have noticed is that I do not hear any beep testing coming from the computer. Would I have to have a speaker attached to hear this beep test?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

pr1mate said:


> simple is as simple does! Thanks
> 
> Something else I have noticed is that I do not hear any beep testing coming from the computer. Would I have to have a speaker attached to hear this beep test?


Yes, you would need a speaker unless the speaker was part of the board itself. Most of the time you connect a speaker to the board using the pin headers.


----------



## pr1mate (Oct 16, 2006)

This is just plain weird. Every attempt at POST is different. 

Either of the following:

1. No response from monitor.
2. Monitor clicks on but nothing appears but blank screen
3. Monitor clicks on and message as above appears.
4. Keyboard power may or may not switch and stay on.

Best yet
5. CMOS corrupt error message

What on earth is happening! I have attempted to reset the CMOS but to no avail.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I would really stop trying to fix it and return the board. It is under warranty so just return it or ship it back.


----------

